# devant / en face de / face à



## la fée

Y a-t-il une différence entre les deux locutions? L'arrêt de l'autobus est devant la poste. L'arrêt de l'autobus est en face de la poste. Si on emploie la deuxième, cet arrêt est peut-être de l'autre coté de la rue?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## allez_luya

oui c'est ce que je dirais:
si l'arret est du même côté de la rue et au même ni que la poste : devant
si il est de l'autre côté: en face


ah et si tu dis, j'ai une personne en face de moi/devant moi, c'est également différent...
devant moi, cette personne peut être de dos, par exemple dans une file d'attente
en face de moi , autour d'une table, ou en conversation par exemple


----------



## WayWon

bonjour

- Le livre est devant la boîte.
- Le livre est en face de la boîte.

Quelle est la différence entre ces deux phrases?

Merci


----------



## Mayoucha

Ces deux expressions se confondent souvent.


- Le livre est devant la boîte=>  Il  est juste devant sans précision.


- Le livre est en face de la boîte=> il est tourné vers la boite, les deux sont en face-à-face.


----------



## quinoa

La différence est plus sensible avec :
1)"Je suis devant le cinéma" = sur le trottoir devant l'entrée
2)  "Je suis en face du cinéma." = de l'autre côté de la rue, avec une certaine distance du cinéma.
Et se rajoute l'idée du face-à-face


----------



## Micia93

Je ne sais pas s'il faut vraiment retenir l'idée de "l'autre côté de la rue" (cité aussi en 2009, post 2) pour "en face de".
Pour moi, "en face de " veut dire "la face tournée vers le cinéma par exemple, tandis que "devant le cinéma" veut simplement dire que tu es devant, mais tu peux tourner le dos au cinéma.
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## LV4-26

Disons que, quand on parle d'une rue, dans 95% des cas, _en face_ désigne l'autre côté de la rue.
_Le trottoir d'en face_, _la fenêtre en face_ (dans une chanson célèbre), _le cinéma est en face de la boulangerie_, _où est la poste ? Juste en face_, etc...

Micia propose une définition plus générale qui a l'avantage de s'appliquer à toutes les situations. 
Mais, quand il est question d'une rue, on peut, sans trop risquer de se tromper, lui donner un sens un peu plus précis.

Si j'étais sur le même trottoir que le cinéma, je dirais plus volontiers "je suis face au cinéma" que "je suis en face du cinéma".


----------



## Micia93

LV4-26 said:


> Si j'étais sur le même trottoir que le cinéma, je dirais plus volontiers "je suis face au cinéma" que "je suis en face du cinéma".


Oui, ça se tient, mais en fait, je n'utilise jamais "face à/au" et je ne sais pas pourquoi. Peut-être cela me paraît-il trop formel par rapport à "en face de"!


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

Tous les objets, si ce n'est une image plate, occupant un certain volume, se présentent à la vue soit de dos, soit de profil, soit de trois quarts, soit de face.
Pour désigner cette *face* on parle de visage (humains), de museau (animaux), de première de couverture (livres) ou de façade (édifices), etc.
Je crois que l'emploi de "en face de" présuppose justement que l'objet dont on parle est vu de face, d'où le "face-à-face", par exemple.
Alors qu'en disant "devant" on n'indique que la position qui soit "à côté", ou "à proximité", sans préciser s'il s'agit de face ou de profil.

Donc, pour moi, comme pour Micia93, "je suis en face du cinéma" signifie que "j'ai ma face qui est tournée vers le cinéma", tandis que "je suis devant le cinéma" pourrait signifier que "je tourne le dos au cinéma" ou que "je suis tout près".

Pour ce qui est de l'arrêt, c'est la même chose, un arrêt ayant une "face" et un "dos", si l'on peut dire.
Donc pour pouvoir faire face au cinéma, l'arrêt doit se trouver "de l'autre côté de la rue". Il est _*en face*_ du cinéma.
Se trouvant du même côté de la rue, il lui tournerait le dos, et on dira qu'il est *devant.*


----------



## quinoa

Si l'on se gare devant le cinéma, on est du même côté, sur le même trottoir. Si l'on se gare en face du cinéma; on est de l'autre côté de la rue. Non?


----------



## volo

Pour ma part, c'est ça.
Or garée n'importe où, c'est son "côté" que la voiture lui tournerait, à ce pauvre cinéma, et non pas sa "face". 
Sauf si l'on se gare sur une place dans un parking.


----------



## Micia93

Vous avez raison, pour l'arrêt, je reconnais que c'est bien comme ça, mais je ne l'applique pas pour un humain

Volo, je ne comprends pas trop ton _" un arrêt ayant une "face" et un "dos"_, mais qu'importe, ton raisonnement tient!


----------



## volo

En disant *la face et le dos d'un arrêt*, j'ai voulu décrire un abris-bus comme un parallélépipède qui a (fondement et toit exclus) quatre surfaces, dont le devant est tourné vers la voie et le dos vers le trottoir. (et les côtés dans le sens du trottoir!).


----------



## Micia93

d'accord, je croyais que tu parlais d'un arrêt "abstrait" (le fait de s'arrêter)


----------



## LV4-26

quinoa said:


> Si l'on se gare devant le cinéma, on est du même côté, sur le même trottoir. Si l'on se gare en face du cinéma; on est de l'autre côté de la rue. Non?


Sans doute. Parce que, dans le contexte d'une rue, "de l'autre côté de la rue" est, "par défaut", le sens de _en face_. 
Quand je dis "par défaut", je veux dire que si l'on veut l'employer avec un sens différent, on sera probablement obligé de préciser.

Maintenant, n'oublions pas que la question de Mayoucha (post #5) ne relève pas de ce contexte.



> _Le livre est en face de la boîte_ => il est tourné vers la boite, les deux sont en face-à-face.


A la rigueur. 
Je dirais que, dans ce type d'exemple, la différence entre les deux prépositions n'est pas vraiment pertinente.
J'ai du mal à trouver un contexte qui m'amènerait à dire "le livre est en face de la boîte".
De plus, _devant_ est une préposition qui peut se révèler d'un usage assez flou.

En première approche, on peut dire que _X est devant Y_ implique qu'aucun autre objet ne sépare Y de X.
En revanche, si je dis _X est en face de Y,_ ils peuvent se trouver à une distance relativement importante et séparés par plusieurs autres objets.. à condition que ces objets n'empêchent pas de voir Y depuis X et réciproquement.


----------



## Chimel

LV4-26 said:


> Disons que, quand on parle d'une rue, dans 95% des cas, _en face_ désigne l'autre côté de la rue.


D'accord, et pas seulement pour une rue: _en face_ désigne pour moi l'autre côté (également d'une pièce, par exemple).

- Je ne trouve pas la télécommande dans le tiroir.
- Je l'ai mise dans l'armoire d'en face = dans celle qui est de l'autre côté de la pièce.

Je ne fais pas la distinction proposée par Volo: je comprends "en face du cinéma" comme de l'autre côté de la rue, et pas face au cinéma.


----------



## LV4-26

Tout à fait d'accord, Chimel. C'est d'ailleurs un peu ce que je disais dans mon post précédent.

Je ne crois pas non plus que les *deux* objets (ou personnes) doivent être tournés l'un vers l'autre, comme cela a été dit. Un seul suffit.

Un canapé, une table basse, un téléviseur.
On dira que la table basse est devant le canapé.
Le téléviseur est en face du canapé.
Si je retourne le téléviseur contre le mur (pourquoi pas? Boris Vian l'avait bien fait, parce que "de l'autre côté, c'est passionnant"  ), il sera toujours en face du canapé. Par contre, si je retourne le canapé, ça ne marche plus. Je pense également qu'on ne peut plus dire "en face", ou plus difficilement, si un armoire normande est intercalée entre le canapé et le téléviseur.

Autre exemple :  Marie est assise en face de Jacques.
Entre eux, des objets sur la table, couverts, verres, bouteilles.
Si on installe un paravent sur la table qui les empêchent de se voir, il devient difficile de dire "en face".
Si Jacques se retourne, ce n'est plus possible non plus.
Mais si Marie tourne le dos à Jacques, sans changer d'emplacement, elle n'en reste pas moins (pour moi) en face de Jacques.

Enfin, il y a le cas des objets parfaitement symétriques, qui n'ont pas de "face" ou de "dos" définissables. Cela ne les empêche pas d'être "en face" d'un autre objet.


----------



## Micia93

LV4-26 said:


> Mais si Marie tourne le dos à Jacques, sans changer d'emplacement, elle n'en reste pas moins (pour moi) en face de Jacques.



C'est là où je diverge avec toi. Jacques,lui, sera toujours en face de Marie par contre, même si elle lui tourne le dos. Mais Marie (pour moi) ne peut pas être en face de lui. Elle sera en face de la personne ou de l'objet vers lequel elle est tournée.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec Chimel et LV-426 : dans _X est en face de Y_, seule l'orientation de Y est importante, à moins bien sûr que l'on dise _en face *l'un de l'autre*_.

Mais contrairement à ce que dit LV, la présence d'un paravent entre deux personnes qui se font face (comme dans le cas de boxes de bibliothèque, p. ex. ici) ne change rien pour moi : je dirais aussi _en face (l'une de l'autre)_ dans ce cas. On pourrait également dire _vis-à-vis_.

Au fait, il existe des boxes de bibliothèque en swastika (comme ici) où les personnes ne se font pas face deux à deux, mais chacune est tout de même en face d'une autre.


----------



## la fée

Bon dimanche à tous! J'enseigne à mes éleves qu'on doit utiliser "en face de" quand quelque chose se trouve du côte opposé. Pourtant, dans ce cas, tout comme avec "télévision", j'utiliserais plutôt "devant", même si je suis en fait face à ces objets. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Yendred

Les deux sont possibles, et comme vous l'avez dit, "_en face de_" (ou _face à_) insiste sur la situation "opposée", donc dans le cas du miroir, sur le reflet, tandis que _devant_ situe simplement par rapport à l'objet.
_Elle se maquille devant son miroir.
Face à leur miroir, certains sont très critiques._


----------



## la fée

Merci, Yendred!


----------



## JClaudeK

la fée said:


> j'utiliserais plutôt "devant", même si je suis en fait face à ces objets.



_Elle se maquille devant son miroir.  _
Mais on pourra dire "En face du miroir (contre le mur opposé) se trouve une commode/ une armoire/  ..... ."


----------



## Yendred

JClaudeK said:


> "En face du miroir (contre le mur opposé) se trouve une commode/ une armoire/ ..... ."


Oui, ici c'est le sens premier indiqué par @la fée : "_du côté opposé_", comme on peut dire _devant la mairie _(au niveau de la façade du bâtiment, et du même côté de la rue/place) ou _en face de la mairie_ (de l'autre côté de la rue/place).


----------



## la fée

Merci à JClaudeK aussi! Mais j'ai encore une question pour vous deux: est-ce que dire "Elle se maquille en face du miroir." est incorrect? Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour dire qu'elle se maquille en se regardant dans le miroir, ce n'est pas faux de dire _en face du miroir_, mais c'est beaucoup moins courant que _devant_ ou _face à_. Voir ce Ngram.

_Quand il aperçut son visage reflété dans le verre poli, il se reconnut à peine _[…]_. Il restait debout *en face du miroir*_ (Maupassant, _Contes et nouvelles, _1884).


----------



## Yendred

la fée said:


> est-ce que dire "Elle se maquille en face du miroir." est incorrect?


Comme l'a dit @JClaudeK, ça me donne l'impression que le miroir est d'un côté de la pièce, et qu'elle se maquille au niveau du mur opposé. Bref, ça ne me parait pas naturel.


----------



## nicduf

Et si l'on dit "Face au miroir" ?


----------

